# PubMed- Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome in women.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Treatment of irritable bowel syndrome in women.*

Gastroenterol Clin North Am. 2011 Jun;40(2):265-90

Authors: Tsynman DN, Thor S, Kroser JA

Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a complex clinical process with multiple pathophysiologic mechanisms. There has recently been a shift in the treatment of patients with severe IBS symptoms to disease-modifying therapies as opposed to symptomatic treatment. Because pathophysiologic differences exist between men and women, so does the efficacy of treatment options. These differences could further explain gender-related differences in disease prevalence and treatment response. A brief discussion of the definition, epidemiology, and diagnostic criteria of IBS is followed by a comprehensive review of the current treatment choices and potential future therapeutic options of IBS in women.

PMID: 21601780 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

